# Hi I'm new - I'm Holly and started short protocol ivf 12th jan - need support !!



## Blondieblue81 (Jan 16, 2015)

Hi everyone

My other half and I had every test going and nothing was found to be wrong with either of us, however as I already had loads of follicles they are doing short protocol to avoid hyper stimulation.

I feel pretty alone to be honest, I started gonal on day 2 and cetrotide on day 5, im now on day 6, I'm actually exhausted, sleeping some days from 7.30pm onwards through to the morning, I feel spaced out and I'm getting weird headaches on alternate sides of my head when I change direction quickly. I've got pain in the right hand side of my groin directly about 4'' or so underneath the area where I inject myself and I'm very emotional... Is all this normal?

We have a child's party today and I really don't feel up to going because there will be lots of new people there and I feel so spaced out and weird I don't feel comfortable holding conversations if that makes any sense at all!!? I just feel like curling up under a duvet.

I'm nervous about the next stages and how much things will hurt, although the nurses are lovely they didn't talk to me about any of the drug side effects before hand and I remember when I had my Fallopian tube tests the doctor was really rough inside me, I just hope it isn't even worse for the next bits 

Anyway would love to speak to anyone going through the same x


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hi Holly

Welcome on board  

I did short protocol for my first cycle, how you are feeling is completely normal don't worry, did the meds not come with an insert noting side effects? Our clinic touched on them at the injection teach but you often get most of your info from forums like this. It's usual to have random aches and pains as your ovaries are kicking into action, and the more follicles the more likely you will feel them 

Don't underestimate emotionally how the whole thing can effect us, after months of tests and years of trying it's exhausting when you finally start, be kind to yourself and if you feel like hiding under your duvet do

It's important to keep yourself well hydrated whilst stimming especially if you are at risk of over stimulation, has your clinic touched on ohss? It's worth reading up on it just so you can notice any signs of it, it can often come after egg collection too but your clinic will be keeping a close eye on you

You will be sedated most likely (some even have a general) for egg collection and I can assure you you have no idea what's going on, I expected to feel them doing it but I honestly don't remember a thing, when I had my tubes checked and my egg transfer I found it uncomfortable some of us just have tricky cervixes and it's hard for them to access it so it may of been yours was if you felt they were being 

Good luck and any questions give me a shout 

L xx


----------



## Blondieblue81 (Jan 16, 2015)

Thanks so much for the reply

Yes I am hugely dehydrated and drinking 2-2-5 litres of water a day on top of all my cups of decaf tea and stuff so hopefully I've got that covered

Yes they are monitoring me a lot more than normal to ensure I'm not having a bad reaction, apparently on the scan I had in December before I started showed 17 follicles on one side and 14 on the other or something!? Sounded like a crazy amount but i don't entirely understand it all 

At what stage are you at now? X


----------



## Blondieblue81 (Jan 16, 2015)

Sorry L I've just seen your stage is written at the bottom yours x


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Don't worry honey, i was like that too. We went out for tea on something like stim day 5 and when they brought my food out I just burst into tears because I didn't want what I ordered so Mr C had to take me home.

When is your next scan? I had a high follicle count (50+) and only did stims drugs for 6 and a half days - although the average is 10-11 days.

Good luck and listen to your body - your ovaries are going to be massive right now and that's a lot of extra work for your body to do. If you want to stay under the duvet then do it. Don't underestimate what a big deal this stage is.

Don't worry too much about egg collection and embryo transfer - you will find they are so gentle and careful, it won't be anything like your previous tests, they treat you like royalty. If you are concerened talk to them about having something like diazepam: which is the best invention ever after codeine!  

Xxx


----------



## Blondieblue81 (Jan 16, 2015)

Thanks Cloudy for your lovely reply, I did exactly that today and stayed at home whilst the other half went to the party, and I feel much better for it.
My injection site is very tender now and tonight's hurt a bit more than normal but I guess that's just because you end up injecting into bruised areas? Thankfully my groin pain seems to have gone so not a bad day really other than feeling like I've smoked weed!  

I've got my first scan Monday morning on day 8 of cycle so hoping for good development.

X


----------



## Ms Gnomer (Jan 15, 2015)

Good luck for your scan!


----------



## Step_by_Step (Aug 24, 2014)

Hi Holly, 

I am hoping to go through short protocol over the coming months too, so if you don't mind, I'm going to follow your progress. If I can help with anything I will but you are further along in the process than us so I may just be here to listen. 

I hope everything goes well at your scan today  

xx


----------

